# Lexus's Journal



## LexusGS (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm starting a journal as a way to record my progress and just to keep on track. My main goal in this will be to get as strong as I get and at the same time build muscle and mass.
Right now I'm on a westside routine and I also do olympic lifts every now and then.
I'm 17, 5'11" and weight between 170-175lbs.

First workout of 2007:

ME Bench day:
*Suspended bench press with bands*:
45 X 3
115 X 3
155 X 1
185 X 1
205 X 1
225 X 1 (for 3 sets)

*Incline close-grip bench press:* (first time trying this)
95 X 6
115 X 6
135 X 4
145 X 8 (3 sets)
115... repping out as much as I could (lost count)

*Flat close-grip bench:*
165 X 5 (3 sets)

*BB rows:* (haven't done these in a while  )
115 X 8
165 X 8
165 X 6
165 X 6
Today's workout was pretty good, just got back from doing 3 weeks of floor presses. Felt real weak on the rows, probably cos I haven't done them in at least a month which is sad. Tomorrow is deadlift/back day, so we'll see what's up.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 3, 2007)

Just got done with today's workout! Definitly one of the most intense back/ shoulder days I've had in a long while.

Back/Shoulder Day:

*Deadlift (w/35's):*
135x5
185x3
235x1
280x12 *PR*
280x6

*Clean and press (w/35's):*
135x5 (2 sets)
135x4 (couldn't push for a fifth)

*T-Bar Row (w/35's):*
2 plates x 6
4 plates x 8 (2 sets)
2 plates x 12

*Reverse Flies: *
15's x 6
25's x 6
10's x 12
Felt really exhausted after the deadlifts, probably why my other lifts suffered, but overall good day for me!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 5, 2007)

Friday???s workout 1.5.07

DE Bench day: 9X3 (45 sec rest interval)

115x3 (med. grip) x3 sets
125x3 (close grip) x3 sets
125x3 (wide grip) x3 sets

Bench: Slow Negatives
235X1
280X1 (with bands) x4 sets

JM Press: (close grip)
115x5 
135x5
155x3

BB Rows: (Supinated grip)
115x5
135x8 (2sets)

Standing Military Press:
115x5
135x5
95x8 (3 sets)

An alright workout today. Those slow negatives really kicked my ass and I didn???t feel like lifting much after them.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Lexus!

It might be helpful to you later if you include your Rest Interval (RI) and the tempo that you use.

I have a question: What is a "Suspended Bench Press"?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 5, 2007)

Good idea DOMS, i'll start including the rest intervals for all my lifts.
when I do suspended bench I just set the bar on the pins at a pretty low level so that I start the lift from the bottom and you don't get that momentum like you do in a normal bench. I think I saw some videos on youtube might wonna try that.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 8, 2007)

Monday???s workout 1.8.07

*ME Bench: (with bands) *RI: 1-2.5 min
45 X 5          
135 X 3         
185 X 1         
210 X 1         
230 X 1 *PR * 

*Incline CG Bench:* RI: 1.5 min
135 X 6
155 X 2 (2 sets)
135 X4

*BB Bench w/ 1 arm:* RI: 1 min
45 X 4
65 X 4
75 X 8 (2 sets)
65 X 6

*BB Rows (Wide grip):* RI: 1.5 min
135 X 6
115 X8 (2 sets)

*Standing Military Press:*  RI: 1 min
135 X 8
115 X 8 (2 sets)

A decent workout today. Kinda tired first day back in school after break. Came home, with the intention to hit 155 X 4 on the incline CG but there's no way that was going to happen. I'm still pretty happy with the outcome!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 10, 2007)

Wednesday???s Workout 1.10.07

*Deadlift: (w/35???s) RI: 2-3 min*
45 X 10
115 X 15
185 X 15
225 X 15

*BB Rows: RI: 2 min*
185 X 6
205 X 6

Felt really tired today and didnt have the drive to finish my workout. Im definitly taking next week off aswell as the rest of this week!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice job on the Deads.  You're almost at 1.3 times bodyweight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 10, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> Felt really tired today and didnt have the drive to finish my workout. Im definitly taking next week off aswell as the rest of this week!



Sounds good, I've been taking this week off too... I should be back Tuesday... Hopefully I'll have my program figured out by then.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the Deads.  You're almost at 1.3 times bodyweight.



Thanks DOMS, the plan was to go 255 X 15 but today just wasn't my day!



Seanp156 said:


> Sounds good, I've been taking this week off too... I should be back Tuesday... Hopefully I'll have my program figured out by then.


Thanks for stopping in Sean,
I don't remember the last time I took a week off. I just feel like now the time is right because I never remember having my legs shake so much doing 185lb rows. I'm ready for a fresh start in about a week or so!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> Thanks DOMS, the plan was to go 255 X 15 but today just wasn't my day!


 
That would be close to 1.5 times bodyweight! I'm only at 1.1 times bodyweight. 

One question though: should you be doing that many reps on with such heavy weights on so technical a exercise? I read, time and again, that you really shouldn't do high reps on Deads. The logic being that you form would suffer after a bit and you could hurt yourself.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 10, 2007)

I really don't know DOMS, When I pulled in school I got to 385 as a PR and I usually never do any more then 4 reps on deads. To honest, this was the first time I decided doing high reps to change things up. 2nd semester starts next week and my class should start lifting in a week from now and then I'll go a lil heavier and lower reps!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> I really don't know DOMS, When I pulled in school I got to 385 as a PR and I usually never do any more then 4 reps on deads. To honest, this was the first time I decided doing high reps to change things up. 2nd semester starts next week and my class should start lifting in a week from now and then I'll go a lil heavier and lower reps!


 
It's always fun to try different things, just be careful.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 10, 2007)

Will do DOMS!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 19, 2007)

Friday's workout 1.19.07
DE BENCH DAY:
*Speed Bench with bands*
95x3      (3 sets mid grip)
100x3   (3 sets close grip)
105x3   (3 sets wide grip)

*CG Bench W/ Bands:*
165x3 (3 sets)

*CG Bench + 1 Board:*
185x3 (3 sets)

*Board Press (2 boards):*
205x1
235x1 (5 sets)
205x2


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Why the large gap in your workouts?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 19, 2007)

i took a week off.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, I just wanted to make sure the consistency was there.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh it's there, I just havent taken a week off in a long while.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 22, 2007)

Monday's Workout 1.22.07

*Bench Press W/ Bands:*
45 x 3
135 x 1
185 x 1
235 x 1 *PR*

*CG Bench: (W/ Bands +1 Board)*
165 x 3 (3 sets)

*CG Bench: (W/O Bands +1 Board)*
205 x 2 (3 sets)

*CG Bench: +50lbs of chain*
115 x 4 (2 sets)
135 x 4 

*Push Press:*
165 x 6 
135 x 6 (2 sets)

*Reverse Flies:*
15???s x 10
25???s x 10
15???s x 10
Good Workout today, Couldve pushed a few more reps on all the CG movements but I was going more for power this time and not so much endurance!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 24, 2007)

Wednesday's Workout: 1.24.07

*Deadlift:*
45x10
135x3
225x3
315x1
365x1

*Machine Lat Pulldown:*
1 plate ea. side x 10
2 plates ea. side x 8
3 plates ea. side x 6
3 plates + 25lb ea. side x6

*Standing Military Press:*
115x10 (2 sets)

I felt so weak on the 365 pull I dont know what the problem is, I tried using a belt for the first time w/ the 315 but when i buttoned it up as tight as possible it was still loose as **** when i bent down for the lift so that was pretty much pointless and i did the 365 w/o it! For some reason 315 felt twice as light as the 365.... should I be training with lower reps if i want to hit that 405 any time soon?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

It's been two days.  Where are the workouts?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 26, 2007)

Friday's Workout 1.26.07

*AM Workout*:
*WG Pullups:*
6 reps x 4 sets

*BB Row:*
135x8
185x6
135x10 (supinated grip)
135x8 (supinated grip)

*Seated Rows:*
110x8
150x6
180x6
110x10

*Lat Pull Down:*
100x8
150x8


*PM Workout*:

*DE Bench: (w/ bands) 9x3*
95x3 (mid grip)
105x3 (close grip)
115x3 (wide grip)

*CG Bench:*
185x4
205x4
185x4
205x3 (2 sets)

*Reverse Grip Bench: (First try)*
135x6
185x5 (3 sets)
115x8

About 8 hours between workouts. Felt pretty good today!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you have a squat day? I don't think I've seen one so far... Maybe you're doing it like I did over the summer. I'd just work on ONLY squats OR deadlifts at a time for 4-5 weeks, then switch to the other for 4-5 weeks then take a week off. It was good for my deadlift, but not so good for my squat... I actually feel like I'm kind of doing the opposite now mostly training my squat, and throwing deadlifts in every so often. I kind of don't like it since deadlifts are my favorite lift.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 29, 2007)

Monday's Workout 1.29.07

ME Bench Day

*Bench Press:*
45x3
135x3
205x1
235x1
260x1
265x1

*Reverse Grip Bench:*
185x4
205x3 (3 sets)
185x4

*CG Bench w/ 70lbs of chain:*
115x3
135x3
135x2
115x3

*WG Bench: 2 second pause at bottom*
135x5 (3 sets)

*Front Delt Raise w/ BB (45lbs)*
3x8

Good Workout today, my main goal was to hit 260 on the bench but it felt light enough to go for 265 which I got pretty easy!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 29, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Do you have a squat day? I don't think I've seen one so far... Maybe you're doing it like I did over the summer. I'd just work on ONLY squats OR deadlifts at a time for 4-5 weeks, then switch to the other for 4-5 weeks then take a week off. It was good for my deadlift, but not so good for my squat... I actually feel like I'm kind of doing the opposite now mostly training my squat, and throwing deadlifts in every so often. I kind of don't like it since deadlifts are my favorite lift.



Hey Sean,
The reason I stopped doing squats for a while is because they cause me pain when I do them. I used to go ATG squats all the time and then one day I just got this stinging pain in the hip area. I'm definitly getting back to squats in the near future! I'm gonna give front squats a try pretty soon!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 31, 2007)

Wednesday's Workout 1.31.07

*Trap Bar Deadlift:*
135x5
225x3
315x5
315x6
365x3
315x8

*Front Squat: (First Try)*
45x5
45x8
115x3
115x4
135x3
165x1
185x1
205x1
185x4 (2 sets)
185x5
135x3

*Stretching afterwards*

I wanted to do traditional deadlifts today but my gym teacher said they're dangerous and said we can only do deads with a trap bar. 

My first try at front squats didn't go as bad as I thought it would. Still trying to improve my form, but overall not bad! The pain I used to experience with squats is still there but definitly not as bad as it used to be. I'll do my best to keep my form in check to prevent getting injured again.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Lexus, why are you doing exercises that causes you pain? Where is the pain you are having when you squat?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Bakerboy,
today I barely had any pain at all opposed to my previous squat workouts. I think i just get the pain when my form is off. I dont know what you call the area that I get the pain but here is the diagram. 




http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitled1copyjpgrrrwm4.jpg


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

You should ask P-funk or CowPimp about this.  It could be something as simple as poor hip flexibility.

Oh, and even with the pain, you still out-squat me.  You suck.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad that you like my suggestion that you suck.  Let me know if I can help by calling you something else.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 31, 2007)

lmfao


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is a cool site you might find useful.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sportacademy/bsp/hi/games/3d_body/3dbody.swf


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for that link Bakerboy, I'm lookin at it right now!


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2007)

Friday's Workout: 1.2.07
DE Bench Day

*Warmup Bench:*
45x8
65x8

*Speed Bench Press: 9x3*
115x3 (3 sets close grip)
115x3 (3 sets mid grip)
115x3 (3 sets wide grip)

*Bench Press*:
225x3 (3 sets)

*Close Grip w/ fat bar:*
185x5 (3 sets)
205x2 
205x1
135x6

*CG JM Press: * RI:<30 sec
95x8 (3 sets)

The workout today was....mehh not as good as I hoped for it to be. Just wasn't too into it and lacked the energy I usually have. I think next week I'll take a week off of my westside routine and just do something different...something with less weight and higher reps.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

Are you doing a westside kind of thing?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2007)

yep!


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

How are you liking it? What were you doing before this?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2007)

before this I was doing a push/pull/legs where as now im doing ME bench/lowerbody/DE bench. I made good gains on the bench from this.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

LexusGS said:


> *Speed Bench Press: 9x3*
> 115x3 (3 sets close grip)
> 115x3 (3 sets mid grip)
> 115x3 (3 sets wide grip)



How does the different hand-holds feel on your delts, triceps, and pecs?  Or do you not feel any difference?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How does the different hand-holds feel on your delts, triceps, and pecs?  Or do you not feel any difference?



CG with my elbows tucked in definitly work my tris more.
mid-grip feels the most comfortable
WG puts alot more stress on my delts. I don't like doing these too much!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

I have to imagine that your shoulder girdle feels pretty beat up afterward.

When I'm done with my current routine, I'm going to give these a try.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll try my best to get back to this journal in a few weeks but right now I'm gonna stay away from weights due to personal issues!


----------

